# fichier ajouté



## Chandelle

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si cette phrase est courante en français.

Je te donne une copie d'annonce dans le fichier ajouté.

Je mettrais : " Je te donne une copie de l'annonce dans la pièce jointe " ou je t'envoie comme pièce jointe une copie...

On utilise : Fichier ajouté ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## raphaelenka

Personnelement, je n'ai jamais entendu "fichier ajouté"


----------



## Chandelle

Raphaelenka,

Merci de ta prompte réponse 

Chandelle


----------



## raphaelenka

De rien.
Moi, j'utilise souvent la tournure: je t'envoie le dossier en pièce jointe


----------



## Kmyyy

Alors moi, je simplifie encore plus. Pour ne pas utiliser de pronoms personnels, je dis "Ci-joint le document... bla bla" 
D'après moi, c'est le plus simple.


----------



## sbc

Est-ce qu'on peut dire: "Je te donne une copie de l'annonce en tant que pièce jointe"?

Car si non.... Oups..

(Je n'ai jamais entendue fichier ajoutée non plus mais ça ne dit pas grand chose)


----------



## FrançoisXV

Dans un contexte de messagerie electronique: le fichier joint, ou le fichier attaché. Pour un courrier "papier" ce qui précède est parfait.


----------



## Samsara

FrançoisXV said:


> Dans un contexte de messagerie electronique: le fichier joint, ou le fichier attaché. Pour un courrier "papier" ce qui précède est parfait.


Pour un courrier ''papier'', on dira :
"Veuillez trouver ci-joint mon CV ".
"Tu trouveras ci-joint le document nécessaire pour ta demande de mutation."


----------



## Chandelle

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses
Finalement j'ai laissé : " Tu trouveras ci-joint une copie de l'annonce paru ... " 
Il vous semble une bonne formule ?


----------



## tie-break

Oui tout à fait, moi je mettrais aussi deux virgules: l'une juste avant le mot "ci-joint" et l'autre juste après.


----------



## IsaSol

Juste un ajout:
Je trouve comme Raphael, que le plus utilisé est la formule: *en pièce* *jointe*, ou *en PJ*.
_Je t'envoie en PJ...ceci cela..!_
Salut.


----------



## Agnès E.

Chandelle said:


> Merci beaucoup de vos réponses
> Finalement j'ai laissé : " Tu trouveras ci-joint une copie de l'annonce paru ... "
> Il vous semble une bonne formule ?


La règle est la suivante :

*Ci-joint placé entre deux virgules devient un adverbe* et demeure donc invariable (_tu trouveras, ci-joint, une copie de l'annonce_ ...).
*Ci-joint non séparé par une virgule de ce qu'il qualifie devient un adjectif* qui doit s'accorder (_tu trouveras ci-jointe une copie de l'annonce_ ...)


----------



## Chandelle

Je vous remercie de votre précieuse collaboration.

Merci Agnès pour la transcription de la règle ;-)

Bonne soirée !


----------



## raphaelenka

Agnès E. 

vous êtes sûre? moi il me semblait que cela dépendait si le substantif se trouve devant ou derrière "ci-joint":
la lettre ci-jointe est longue
je t'envoie une lettre ci-joint qui est longue


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est ainsi que je l'ai apprise (dans mon jeune temps !  ) de ma prof de français.


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que c'est encore plus compliqué:

- Vous trouverez ci-joint copie du compte rendu
- Vous trouverez ci-joint(e) LA copie du compte rendu

*ci-joint *est toujours invariable en tête de phrase ou devant un nom sans article, ni démonstratif, ni possessif, ni numéral.

Il peut varier ou rester invariable dans les autres cas (cf.Nouveau Dictionnaire du Français moderne, Hanse, p.674 sq.)

Ca aide !


----------



## Chandelle

Merci tous de votre collaboration.


----------

